# Why did you choose your Maxx over the Nexus?



## Phaze08

Hi everyone, I currently have a Nexus. Its really nice, the screen is amazing and the soft keys are really cool. I like alot of the other features too but since ics is coming to the Razr very soon, I'm starting to consider the Maxx, as the Nexus battery is great.......unless you use it. The HD screen uses ~1% battery for every minute of use even at 3% brightness. So to make it through an entire day, I pretty much have to restrain myself from use. I get around 12 hours use with 2 hours screen on. With the Maxx, I know a guy on the leak who got 14 hours with over 6 hrs screen on yesterday.  Plus the radio and build quality is so much better. I have an opportunity to trade possibly, waiting for a response from the other guy, but he wants a Nexus and I have batteries and cases to offer up with it. 
I wanted the Nexus for a very long time, and I do love it, but the battery just doesnt cut it. I can trade off for a less awesome screen for a solid construction and radios and a less awesome screen. 
So tell me, what made you choose your Maxx over the Nexus? Has anyone had both? Which is better and why?

I just feel a bit conflicted as I'm a bit of a Nexus fanboy now, but certain aspects need ALOT of work and havent got any better yet.


----------



## jacryan

Pure and simple... BATTERY!
I love running ALL day (text, email, apps, web) and only plugging in at night because its convenient NOT because I have to-
Averaging 16-18 hours between charges, and again because my day is over not because the phone is

Came from the TBolt... talk about getting sold a bill of goods... good grief Charlie Brown
TBolt = Expensive paperweight


----------



## krazie1

I have a Nexus and a Razr Maxx and i have to say i been using the Maxx more lately, I get 7 Hours of On Screen Time. Pure Awesomeness.


----------



## Phaze08

In what way besides battery is the Maxx better? THats a given and a good point which is a main consideration, but the Nexus is awesome even with bad battery lol. What makes the Maxx awesome?


----------



## krazie1

Phaze08 said:


> In what way besides battery is the Maxx better? THats a given and a good point which is a main consideration, but the Nexus is awesome even with bad battery lol. What makes the Maxx awesome?


The UI is really quick, especially if you turn off animations. It also has the Smart actions which really help on battery life too once you hit 25%. I've tried Stock Android, Sense, Touchwiz and this is my first time trying Motoblur and i think i like Motoblur the best after Stock Android of course. The data speed seems faster than on my Nexus as well and calls receive and end faster. I also get better service at certain areas where my Nexus would only get 1 bar.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the razr is known for having some screen bleed but its barely noticeable in the dark with a all black page your would be viewing. Thats the only thing i hate.


----------



## Phaze08

Ive heard the Razr screen is kinda bad but a couple friends have them and their not bad in my opinion. Also I'm really looking forward to ics on the razr, especially with the maxx battery, this makes it better than the Nexus for me especially with better radios. I have pretty bad service in alot of places I am on a daily basis. (Work). Another question, how heavy is the Maxx compared to the normal razr or the Nexus? I like the nexus weight but too light can be bad lol. I can deal with it though if its too light, not a big deal.


----------



## krazie1

Phaze08 said:


> Ive heard the Razr screen is kinda bad but a couple friends have them and their not bad in my opinion. Also I'm really looking forward to ics on the razr, especially with the maxx battery, this makes it better than the Nexus for me especially with better radios. I have pretty bad service in alot of places I am on a daily basis. (Work). Another question, how heavy is the Maxx compared to the normal razr or the Nexus? I like the nexus weight but too light can be bad lol. I can deal with it though if its too light, not a big deal.


The build quality of the Razr Maxx is Perfect. The Galaxy Nexus is really light but the Razr Maxx with a cruzerlite case it feels Not to heavy but not lightweight. It is really thin especially with the case i have on it.


----------



## Phaze08

Im going to trade this guy a Maxx for my Nexus when he replies back. Been talking yesterday and today but he replies really slow lol.







I think Ill do it.


----------



## cvo515

I actually have both phones. I love them both. For the most part I agree with what was said about all responses Here. Both have their good and bad. It depends on what you need. I was in a situation I could get both, so I did!!!! Lol. Do what's best for you, either way you have a great phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## krazie1

Phaze08 said:


> Im going to trade this guy a Maxx for my Nexus when he replies back. Been talking yesterday and today but he replies really slow lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ill do it.


If you dont like it you can always trade back. I do love the galaxy nexus for all the open development though, really great community for that phone.


----------



## jarnoldsr

You will love the maxx it's a great phone I have had both and hands down the maxx wins. The build quality of the maxx is much better, the radios are superior on the Motorola, sound quality also the maxx wins hands down. I must say that the screen is better on the Nexus but that doesn't mean anything when you can't download or even use data or when your microphone cuts out in the middle of a call or even hear your phone ring. As far as development goes the Nexus wins with it's unlocked bootloader but with the amount of devs that got that phone it has slowed after all its a phone Lol... Google hasn't supported it the way it was hoped and the Nexus has proven to me that it's just a DROID charge dressed up all the problems that caused that phone to die have followed to the Nexus and verizon is swapping them out with no questions.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08

Turns out I have to drive 3 hours away to trade for the Maxx, but the other guy is driving 6 so I got the better end of the deal I think. 

Edit: Did Moto ever update their battery model to reflect more than 10% increments? I know Htc has been doing it for a year or so and so has Samsung but not Moto at the time of the Bionic. Like, if you go into about phone>status, they would only show 10% increments. Not a big deal, just curious.


----------



## STiK

Its still 10% even on ICS build coming up.


----------



## m0unds

i went through several droid charge devices with call quality and radio performance issues. i got fed up dealing with it, and in my case, it would have been pretty silly to get a nexus as it has a similar radio chipset and baseband, which in lots of cases, is actually worse than the charge.

ultimately, i got the maxx because of the superior battery life, radio performance and call quality.


----------



## vladimirhtg

my roomie has a razr and both of us love my phone. his was a gift and he likes his phone so its not like he lives in constant regret (he has his in that massive otterbox with the diffracting screen cover)...he honestly barely understands the internet so he also doesnt worry about things like rooting, he basically cares about his flash card app. im his inverse. i got the gnex and have LOVED it, for nothing else other than the community. i guess my area has be specifically blessed with good signal or something (not really) but i havent had any trouble with the radios. i've lost my mic on a call but i honestly couldnt care less. i take 2 or 3 calls per week, sometimes per month. my desk has like 4 outlets that surround me--i've gotten 12 hours w/ 3+ hours of screen time so i don't need more battery life, my phones functionality kicks applesauce....so would i get a maxx? yeah, i bet development is going to take off since ics is basically here. would i trade it for my gnex? ehhhhhhhh.......nope.


----------



## j2daake

The obvious answer is battery life, but I would have still chosen the Nexus if that were the only reason. I was able to get the Maxx the day it came out for $200 through Wirefly, while the Nexus cost $300 at the same time.


----------



## kidnice15

As a former owner of the nexus, I am so glad that I sold the GNex and bought a Razr Maxx, With the GNex I couldn't get 4G in my own house when I am in a 4G area, I have 2 complaints with the Gnex. Radio's and battery life. I had to carry around a charger with me when I was using it. It went through battery life so fast. With the maxx I wake up around 8, take my phone off the charger and last all day long. Radio's were another big complaint, driving around I would stay in 3G when I am in a 4G area. I had to airplane mode it to get it to switch to 4G. With my maxx I am in 4G all day long. So far I am happy I sold my gnex and got a maxx. hell I even sold my gnex and went back to my thunderbolt before getting a maxx.


----------



## STiK

I bought a Maxx and gave my GNex to a coworker. I felt kinda bad giving it to him. He didnt seem to care about the radio issues though.


----------



## Ratzinc

Just made the switch today, and although I loved stock android and that beautiful screen, there's something to be said about a phone you can use all day without having to compromise. No dimming, no fussing with 3g/4g and really those two things make a world of difference. I know there was a gigantic battery for the nexus but do you want a 2 pound brick of a phone? Probably not.


----------



## Tg1

And big one for me was call quality. My gf and I both noticed a big difference in the Razr vs the Nexus. It was a big deal for us since she travels a lot. Moto's have great radios. Kind of their calling card.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkkkent434

I have Gnex with Siedio 3800 battery but the damned HD screen eats through my battery. I go have to charge it 2 to 3 a day. Do any of you GNex to razr user think I should switch?

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------



## Ratzinc

Depends on how important that 720p screen and 4.0 is. I went 30 hrs with 6 hrs screen on time with the Razr Maxx which is literally impossible with the Nexus' 2100mah battery, and I didn't have any problems with holding a 4g signal.


----------



## clarkkkent434

Be honest I can't tell the 720p compare to my old Droid charge Super omled screen. It is probably my eyes but i don't think it is a big deal. I will agree with you on the screen on time its horrible on the nexus. And now with GNex devs talking on twitter if they don't have a certain quota of user they won't make updates. I think I will be happier in the razr family with out the drama and better overall user experience.


----------



## Barkleyfan

Battery, SD slot, build quality (especially gorilla glass) and functional bloatware such as Motocast, Webtop, and Swype all contributed to my choice. Reliability on top of above mentioned qualities is why I have a Maxx on 3 lines now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nailbomb3

I'll let you know on Friday when my Maxx shows up and my Gnex goes bye bye


----------



## wrich73

The ICS "leak" is incredibly easy to install on the Maxx, and it is the most stable OEM build I have ever used. You can freeze virtually any non-essential app without root---I have 36 bloat apps disabled. 
I had a Nexus for two weeks, and the Maxx completely blows it away on every level (except the screen, which is still great on the Maxx btw.). If I need to see something in HD, I just use the HDMI out cable, pair up a bluetooth mouse and connect it to my 55" LED Samsung TV


----------



## clarkkkent434

nailbomb3 said:


> I'll let you know on Friday when my Maxx shows up and my Gnex goes bye bye


You too leaving the family.







I got my Max coming too. I hope I get it before Indiana Linux Fest but we will see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Phaze08

I have the maxx now with the leak. I really love it. It has all the good features of ics plus smart actions. And it's better quality device and the battery is insane.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## jarnoldsr

Everyone that got that pos nexus and I was one lol... That tries to compare phones with the maxx are so enamored with bs its stupid. The maxx wins hands down. The development is basically done remember people it's a phone and a lot of developer's had one and got bored quickly EVEN WITH THE UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER.

Here are my reasons

1. Glass scratches easily and I don't like screen protectors. 
2. Build quality gnex feels and is just a cheap piece of plastic. Maxx feels solid gorrila glass and General build hands down better. 
3. No voice drops on calls. Had problems with my charge and the same problem followed the nexus. 
4. 4G signal lol... No contest and not even close the maxx wins. 
5. Sound Quality no volume with the gnex another problem that wasn't fixed from the charge also tinny sounding during calls generally horrible sound period. Maxx wins and not close.

So if all the gnex lover's want to argue go ahead I had one and hoped it would be different but it wasn't. Samsung only makes a superior screen but motorola has made great strides in closing that gap. I had hoped GOOGLE would make a difference but they haven't.

ICS is coming but in the meantime 2.3.6 works on this phone and I can only hope that motorola makes sure that it will be an improvement not just a upgrade to a newer operating system. I have had enough of these phones and sometimes upgrades have screwed them up not made them better.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## clarkkkent434

jarnoldsr said:


> Everyone that got that pos nexus and I was one lol... That tries to compare phones with the maxx are so enamored with bs its stupid. The maxx wins hands down. The development is basically done remember people it's a phone and a lot of developer's had one and got bored quickly EVEN WITH THE UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER.
> 
> Here are my reasons
> 
> 1. Glass scratches easily and I don't like screen protectors.
> 2. Build quality gnex feels and is just a cheap piece of plastic. Maxx feels solid gorrila glass and General build hands down better.
> 3. No voice drops on calls. Had problems with my charge and the same problem followed the nexus.
> 4. 4G signal lol... No contest and not even close the maxx wins.
> 5. Sound Quality no volume with the gnex another problem that wasn't fixed from the charge also tinny sounding during calls generally horrible sound period. Maxx wins and not close.
> 
> So if all the gnex lover's want to argue go ahead I had one and hoped it would be different but it wasn't. Samsung only makes a superior screen but motorola has made great strides in closing that gap. I had hoped GOOGLE would make a difference but they haven't.
> 
> ICS is coming but in the meantime 2.3.6 works on this phone and I can only hope that motorola makes sure that it will be an improvement not just a upgrade to a newer operating system. I have had enough of these phones and sometimes upgrades have screwed them up not made them better.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I agree with you totaly. I just got razr maxx today. After thinking about it. The only thing my old galaxy nexus that was going for it was it Google "official" update before other phones. But roms always fix that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nailbomb3

Well, it came today.

The only downside, its GB. Which really isn't all that much of a downside.

1. it WORKS
2. better signal
3. instant wifi to mobile data handoff and back
4. better call volume including louder BT call volume
5. better speakerphone
6. better call quality
7. screen, its somewhat subjectively 'different' but so what
8. everything mentioned above x3
9. see #8

Samsung should stick to making TV's. Moto has been making commo equipment for ages. It shows.....

If the GNex has a working radio it wouldn't be so easy, I DID really like the device but as a phone it sucked...at least for me...and Samsung's finger pointing and refusing to acknowledge issues.....fuck that.... xD


----------



## midas

Amazing the number of folks that have had both phones. I thought I was the only one









The reason I switched was kind of weird, and I won't really get into it. But I was initially upset that I had to make the switch. But after having a Maxx for a few days I was happy I made the change. Other than the screen and ICS I don't miss the Gnex at all. That's not to say the Maxx is perfect, it's not. But it's close than the Gnex.


----------



## nailbomb3

I can tell you the amount of signal I pull is massively better.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## erc

I'm making this very decision right now. Lost my Droid X in the woods yesterday which I've had since it was released. I loved all of the things about it that you Razr fans are raving about... Bulletproof construction (aluminum and gorilla glass), radio, battery life, etc. (last time I paid attention, it was off charger 28hrs 52mins, light use, stock battery at 48%)

I'm not one of those people who has to have the latest and greatest hardware--the one thing I hated about my phone: planned obsolescence. A bunch of you say that it's a phone, and the devs will forget about the Galaxy Nexus as soon as the next big thing comes out, but seriously, not everyone buys a phone every 9 months. The Droid X community is still quite active; the only thing keeping us from a fully functioning AOSP ICS ROM is a working camera module.

Sure the Razr Maxx is getting ICS. Good luck with Jellybean later this year.

All that said, I was sure I was getting a Galaxy Nexus to replace my DX until I read this thread. I could live with a screen protector. I could be careful not to drop my phone. The radio might be adequate. Poor battery life is a deal breaker for me. On the other hand, Motorola is a shit company who is hostile to our development communities.

Gah. I'd prefer not to spend $600+ on a piece of hardware that won't be getting any OS updates in a year. I already had one of those. Too bad I dropped it in the woods.


----------



## nailbomb3

You certainly have some valid points seems like everything is a compromise these days

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## midas

erc said:


> All that said, I was sure I was getting a Galaxy Nexus to replace my DX until I read this thread.


Keep in mind, this is a thread in the Razr sub forum. I'd bet the results would be different if asked in the Galaxy Nexus sub forum. You've got to take it all with a grain of salt.

They do make alternate batteries for the Nexus. I had the Samsung extended battery in mine and I still couldn't get past noon without having to plug it in if I was at work. There are larger after market batteries available but they appear to triple the thickness of the phone. The Maxx is really perfect from a function and form factor standpoint with regards to the battery.


----------



## EmericanX

Ive got both the Maxx and the Gnex as well... as already stated the 2 major wins in the Maxx court is battery life and reception! Its nice to have a phone that wont be dead if you happen to drink to much and forget to plug it in! Tested and passed! Lol... As far as the radio goes... with the Gnex sitting at my place... 2-3 bars of 3G... the maxx picks up 4G all day long... The screen isn't quite as nice but is still very nice imo.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erc

I somehow managed to find my DX.. it spent two nights in the woods, got rained on, but I had turned it off before it fell out of my pocket. Opened up the battery door, everything looked dry, so I clenched my teeth and turned it on.

It booted right up, no problems.

Hopefully I can hold onto this phone until Motorola releases a Nexus phone with an unlockable bootloader for the Verizon Wireless network... or until hell freezes over, whichever comes first.


----------



## nailbomb3

midas said:


> Keep in mind, this is a thread in the Razr sub forum. I'd bet the results would be different if asked in the Galaxy Nexus sub forum. You've got to take it all with a grain of salt.
> 
> They do make alternate batteries for the Nexus. I had the Samsung extended battery in mine and I still couldn't get past noon without having to plug it in if I was at work. There are larger after market batteries available but they appear to triple the thickness of the phone. The Maxx is really perfect from a function and form factor standpoint with regards to the battery.


I agree I think people SHOULD keep that in mind. Because unfortunearely there are a lot of fanboys out there.

That being said I've owned both devices so I will at least STRIVE to give an objective comparison for those that want one.

I actually think there are more than a few valid reasons to dislike motorOla for the record. So I feel like I can say my opinion is unbiased

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Detonation

I've had a Nexus since release day but I'm now contemplating trading it for a Maxx. ICS and 720p screen were nice, but a lot of other things on the nexus have let me down. Cheaper quality, poor signal, poor battery, lack of accessories (I was really big on the pogo pin docks that were shown off, until to be constantly let down), lack of AOSP updates. The development side is great, but aside from UI tweaks, the rest of the mods people make are usually to increase battery life...a non factor for the Maxx. And most of the UI tweaks I make only need root, not an unlocked bootloader.

The only thing holding me back right now is the rumored Droid Razr HD/Fighter, which add the two advantages the Nexus has (ICS and screen). However no one knows if it will have a normal battery or the Maxx battery, and I'd only be interested if it had the Maxx battery. I would hope it would include the Maxx battery and Moto again wouldn't screw over people like with the first Razr, but you never know.


----------



## baron4406

Funny I've had a Fascinate for two years and was hot for the Gnex, wife wanted a Razr Maxx because her Dinc battery doesn't last for crap. After picking them both up in the store and playing with both, I actually totally changed my mind. And that is before I consider the killer battery. The phone just feels good, and MotoBlur is miles ahead of TW (Tho I've been on ICS on my fassy for awhile now, using it on the Gnex didn't wow me since i use ICS everyday). I'm sold on the Maxx now. I'm choosing it for another reason also, finally a phone manufacturer has the BALLS to put a decent battery in a smartphone! I'll support Motorola just for that fact.


----------



## samsuck

I am also considering getting rid of my Nexus.

The only thing that scares me is all of this Motorola stuff. Especially being an HTC and Samsung guy where I would just use CWM and either an RUU or Odin to get me back to stock.

Now I see stuff like "bootstrap" (w/e the hell that means) and safestrap recoveries. No idea what RSD Lite is other than it being similar to Odin. In other words, I'm afraid I'm going to fuck something up lol.


----------



## Barkleyfan

samsuck said:


> I am also considering getting rid of my Nexus.
> 
> The only thing that scares me is all of this Motorola stuff. Especially being an HTC and Samsung guy where I would just use CWM and either an RUU or Odin to get me back to stock.
> 
> Now I see stuff like "bootstrap" (w/e the hell that means) and safestrap recoveries. No idea what RSD Lite is other than it being similar to Odin. In other words, I'm afraid I'm going to fuck something up lol.


No worries. Bootstrap has been around since DX was new, so its proven, and easy. ROM Manager used to have to boot to recovery before you could flash anything. This just takes you back to that state. Recovery is identical to an HTC device. Check YouTube	for some videos on rooting Razr, you'll find its not intimidating at all. Mats Razr utility is pretty simple, and will get you out of almost any jam with fast boot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polarbehr

battery life
not a fan of samsung
last phone was DX


----------



## hu5k3r

j2daake said:


> The obvious answer is battery life, but I would have still chosen the Nexus if that were the only reason. I was able to get the Maxx the day it came out for $200 through Wirefly, while the Nexus cost $300 at the same time.


And now you can get a gnex for $199 while the rmaxx costs $299 - I don't think that your argument holds.


----------



## midas

hu5k3r said:


> And now you can get a gnex for $199 while the rmaxx costs $299 - I don't think that your argument holds.


I only paid $99 for my gnex but had to pop it up to $199 to move to the Maxx. Still happy with my decision.


----------



## itzAstonish

I just made the switch as well. Once I loaded an ICS rom I liked on the Razr maxx and tested it out for a day, I was happy. I was at 76% battery after 8.5 hours (on wifi) of regular use. 3 hours screen on time.


----------



## stkiswr

Battery is number 1. Also the phone. I don't have to flash anything for it to work right. Camera is great. I ran the old ics leak and once it becomes official the maxx will be a fantastic phone! I really like ics features. Especially snapping pics while recording. I have 0 problems w my maxx. Every nexus owner I know all say 402 is bad. Must root. Flash radios. Flash software. Do this do that and I works well. Still terrible battery life (i515) but works much better. Hell, for me the ics leak ran great. Little hangups but we will be getting it. I use the crap out of my phone and it literally lasts all day. I couldn't be happier. 
Thin. Light. Powerful. Great all around features. Hard to argue if u ask me.
Pros:
F/2.4 aperture, 720p front facing camera (yes, look at your specs), big battery, 5+ hour screen on time w 4g, thin, light, auto brightness doesn't consume my battery, radios pickup nice and strong, display is easy to read in all lighting, I even appreciate some of the bloat such as motoprint and motocast. I can access all my pics and videos and music at any time as long as my PC is on at my house. 
Truly well rounded device. W ics the ability to disable apps is not limited on the leak and actually froze the processes once I disabled meaning root access may become a thing of the past for me.


----------



## Detonation

I just wish there would be some official word on the Fighter/HD so I know to either wait for that or pick up a Maxx now. Resale value of the Nexus is constantly dropping (moreso than the Maxx, though the Fighter might change that)


----------



## clintro

Their will always be something better right around the corner. Always!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baron4406

You might even be better off waiting for the Razr HD if you want a Maxx. When the Maxx is no longer the flavor of the month its price will drop big time. I just think its funny they are about giving away the Gnex now. I was amazed when i checked Wirefly. I'm also not worried about the newest, bestest thing. My Fascinate is two years old and the only think its missing is 4G and more RAM. Side by side with the Maxx and Gnex it ran darn well. More a testament to the awesome developers who made a good phone out of a turd.


----------



## fadepoint89

I actually wish I got the droid razor max but now its too late

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer

Phaze08 said:


> In what way besides battery is the Maxx better? THats a given and a good point which is a main consideration, but the Nexus is awesome even with bad battery lol. What makes the Maxx awesome?


what makes the maxx awesome? Lol 1. Its a RAZR
2. Its a RAZR with more battery life..
A...Not thin like og RAZR..but nothing more than a RAZR thicker and heavier lasting 40%+ longer...Also that much longer to charge...I like the og..as I usually have a maxx up for sale once in a while. I almost kept one but the Razr More than gets me through the work day til I get home. Not to mention the case that's built in battery still keeping the phone the Razr way...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer

droid2drummer said:


> what makes the maxx awesome? Lol 1. Its a RAZR
> 2. Its a RAZR with more battery life..
> A...Not thin like og RAZR..but nothing more than a RAZR thicker and heavier lasting 40%+ longer...Also that much longer to charge...I like the og..as I usually have a maxx up for sale once in a while. I almost kept one but the Razr More than gets me through the work day til I get home. Not to mention the case that's built in battery still keeping the phone the Razr way...the case is a RAZR battery built in. It wire snaps to the top. But its not an official build.its more of an idea become reality.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Orange 645

I had the OG Droid and loved the open platform and developer support. Switched to an iPhone 4 and really enjoyed that phone, too, but I longed for open platform and ability to customize everything the way I wanted it. Plus iTunes sucks.

So I was one of the guys on the GNex forums until 3am every night talking about the Nexus, dreaming about the Nexus, waiting...waiting...waiting for the Nexus. When it was finally released, I got it on release day and was like a kid in a candy store. Then I noticed I couldn't get a phone signal in the same areas my iPhone easily pulled a solid 3G signal. Ok....I could deal with that. Battery life was abysmal, but I bought the extended battery and a spare battery. Just always kept two fully charged batteries in my pocket and never had to worry about battery life.

Then I started having issues with people not being able to hear me on the phone. My signal was non existent at work or at home, and even Verizon couldn't figure out why. I'm right in the center of a solid 4G area. Then my call quality got REALLY bad. I got a replacement Nexus two times, and tried every custom ROM and leaked radio out there, but things never got any better. I also tried three different Nexii and three different SIM cards.

Finally last week I called Verizon and explained my frustration with not being able to use my phone as a phone and they offered me a RAZR. Within 48 hours of receiving it I had it rooted and the leaked ICS loaded (.75) and couldn't be happier. Battery life was comparable to the Nexus, but still wasn't what I wanted, so...

Today I transferred my wife's upgrade to my line, bought a MAXX, and she's getting my RAZR. I can't believe I put up with the Nexus for so long, the difference is unbelievable. You asked why, so here you go, in a nutshell:

1. Moto Radios - Better, stronger signal everywhere. And not by a small margin either. 
2. Call quality - The RAZR/MAXX call quality is much better. I can actually use it as a PHONE!!!
3. Battery - This is obvious. 
4. RAZR/MAXX is still rootable. May not be an unlocked bootloader, but that hasn't slowed me down. And if you don't like Blur, you can disable 90% of it.
5. Build quality - Moto makes solid phones. Period.
6. Screen - It may not be the 720p of the Nexus, but this screen is still gorgeous, bright, colorful, and sharp. I don't miss the Nexus screen at all.

Sure development isn't as active on the RAZR, but it suits my needs. It just works. All the pros of the Nexus with none of the headaches.


----------



## EmericanX

I actually have to agree with this 100%... I have both and I will grab the Razr more then not. Screen is not technically as good as the GNex... but I honestly could care less. What good does a great screen do when I'm at 30% battery by 11:30am vs all day strong on the Razr Maxx... If I'm not mistaken moto made one of the first(if not first!) Cell phones..... I'm pretty sure they know what they're doing! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike919

Umm... just curious, but why do you need screen on times to be >7Hrs in order to consider battery life good... do you keep the screen on and just stare at your homescreens??? I'm lost... Nexus owners... do you use custom kernels? Do you have the extended battery? I get anywhere from 13-16 hours of moderate - heavy use a day on my nexus... I certainly wouldn't compromise massive dev support for a battery that will power my screen for 7 hours + a day... thats just my opinion...


----------



## mike919

Also... getting Blur ICS != Stock ICS... you're still going to have to wait for AOSP... maybe not too long, but thats a drawback (in my mind because i love the nexus brand)... There's no doubt moto builds one hell of a solid device... but to say " i can actually use it as a phone" is inaccurate. Maybe YOU have signal issues where you are at, but I don't know many that have a nexus that complain about signal any more than the next guy... The Nexus is one heck of a solid phone in itself. but to backtrack one more time, i get that many people battery is a must... i'm at a desk all day... my nexus has never once died on me and very rarely do I need to plug it in before i get home... If you're going to pick up your phone and swipe through your homescreens 100+ times a day, then sure... battery isn't going to last


----------



## neoterixx64

I was holding off for the Droid Fighter but I figured the HD screen might kill a battery found in the RAZR MAXX faster than whatever screen is on there right now. I also wanted to lock myself into a 2 year contract so Verizon doesn't get funny with my unlimited grandfathered plan.


----------



## Mr. Orange 645

mike919 said:


> Umm... just curious, but why do you need screen on times to be >7Hrs in order to consider battery life good... do you keep the screen on and just stare at your homescreens??? I'm lost... Nexus owners... do you use custom kernels? Do you have the extended battery? I get anywhere from 13-16 hours of moderate - heavy use a day on my nexus... I certainly wouldn't compromise massive dev support for a battery that will power my screen for 7 hours + a day... thats just my opinion...


Battery is not the ONLY advantage. This thread has pretty been about the advantages OTHER than the battery. I don't need 7+ hours of screen on time to consider battery life good, but that doesn't mean that you can say its not a benefit either.

As far as Nexus signal issues...its been WELL documented that the GNex is plagued with signal problems, audio drop out on calls, and generally weak radios. Verizon has even told me on the phone its a well known problem.

I know some people have zero issues with the signal and I wish I had been one of them. I went through three Nexii though and all had the same problems no matter what kernel, ROM, or radio set I was running. Verizon told me there was absolutely no reason I should have signal problems in my area as I work and live in a very strong 4G area.

When I switched to the MAXX my signal issues disappeared. Its a night and day difference between the two phones. And I didn't have to exchange my phone three times to get a good one. First MAXX and its solid. Same with my wife's OG RAZR.

I'm not intentionally dogging the Nexus. I really liked everything about it, except using it as a phone. It was a horrible experience and thus the device was useless to me, great developer support or not. I didn't ditch the developer support for a bigger battery...I ditches it for a phone that is dependable and works as intended.

That is more than just my opinion it is my personal experience, and if you compare the RAZR forums to the GNex forums I think you'll find its the experience of a lot of present and past GNex owners.

The major complaint about the RAZR was the battery life and the MAXX fixed that so it is truly an all around solid device. And MotoBlur on ICS is barely even noticeable. My phone looks and runs like my Nexus did on vanilla ICS. No performance issues.

I'm glad and a little jealous that you have a Nexus with no issues but claiming that the Nexus doesn't suffer from weak radios and poor call quality/call performance is sticking your head in the sand.


----------



## fadepoint89

On my nexus I'm running stock rom with root and unlocked bootloader and averaging 10-16 hrs battery life depending on usage. I only use 3g service and my screen is set to automatic brightness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HankB

Thanks all for the replies. I'm agonizing over a Maxx vs. Gnex too. At the moment I'm leaning toward the Maxx because of battery life, call quality and build quality. I'm on a Droid X ATM and more or less happy with it.

And then I got my panties in a bunch last night when I was preparing to do a factory reset on my better half's Droid X. I did one on mine a few days ago to try to restore proper GPS functionality and before I did that, I used Titanium to back up, including all app data. Wife's DX is on the latest factory rev and not rooted and there is presently only a convoluted procedure to gain root (and it's not clear to me that it results in a stock rooted DX on the latest rev.) I started looking for another backup program I could use on hers that would carry app data through the factory reset. Everything I looked at required root to backup app data. I'm not happy that root is required to backup app data except for apps that store date in the cloud, on the SD card or perform their own backup. It seems like it would be so much better to have a general backup solution rather than rely on each app to do the right thing in this regard.

I understand that all versions of the Maxx can be rooted but what happens when ICS comes out? Will root be denied there?

I too await the Droid Fighter/Maxx HD, not because I want one, I just want to see the price for the Maxx drop some more. At present I'm not aware of a better deal than directly from VZW (which preserves my family plan) for $169+$30.

I guess I should check out the Gnex forum to see if anyone has chosen the Gnex over the Maxx and why.


----------



## midas

Battery life is very dependent on reception. Where I work reception is spotty. When I had my Gnex I was down to 40% battery by 11am (start work at 7:30). That's about 4½ hours on battery. With the Maxx I hit that same 40% at about 5:30PM. That's 11 hours on battery. As a comparison, on my days off I can get about 40 hours till I hit 40%. Big difference all because of reception.


----------



## Ratzinc

It's funny how GN owners are "impressed" with a device that dies with the screen being on for less than 3 hrs. Another day another 7 hr screen on time with the Maxx. I have never looked back!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## crispybacon

Ratzinc said:


> It's funny how GN owners are "impressed" with a device that dies with the screen being on for less than 3 hrs. Another day another 7 hr screen on time with the Maxx. I have never looked back!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure most of the people that say that are "true" nexus enthusiasts and only really care about outta the box aosp and when done properly, usually great Google support.

I have the 2750mah battery in my rezound, can go 20+ hrs easy, but I still usually only see around 4 hrs on screen tops. So for me that's not a big deal. The way I see it get whatever you want and you're happy with.

That's why I have the rezound and picking up a gnex on Wednesday. The best of both worlds... And I'm picking up a razr maxx for my wife, so worry free iPhone of Android for her. Which is great cuz I won't have to hear her bitch, unless it's about her screen.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01

Ratzinc said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the people that say that are "true" nexus enthusiasts and only really care about outta the box aosp and when done properly, usually great Google support.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


This. And three magic words: fastboot oem unlock
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ratzinc

zwade01 said:


> I bet Prius owners don't brag to to Ferrari owners about their MPG... Lol
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


The Nexus' radio is like a malfunctioning Ferrari engine that without warning, goes into 4 cylinder mode and requires you to turn it off and turn it back on to go full speed again.


----------



## zwade01

Ratzinc said:


> The Nexus' radio is like a malfunctioning Ferrari engine that without warning, goes into 4 cylinder mode and requires you to turn it off and turn it back on to go full speed again.


Hmm, never had that problem with mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

Ratzinc said:


> The Nexus' radio is like a malfunctioning Ferrari engine that without warning, goes into 4 cylinder mode and requires you to turn it off and turn it back on to go full speed again.


Lol, please provide explanation and proof as to what you mean? I have never had to reboot my phone to get my signal to work.

I don't get why people have to bash and spread false statements about a phone. If you like the maxx better than that's fine. Nexus owners like there phone for there reasons. To me not getting 24 hours+ of battery isn't a big deal since I am always next to a charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ncwildcat

Ratzinc said:


> The Nexus' radio is like a malfunctioning Ferrari engine that without warning, goes into 4 cylinder mode and requires you to turn it off and turn it back on to go full speed again.


This!! My maxx rezound and tbolt all have fine 4g reception...had a gn for 4 days and never saw 4g-never. Tried multiple radios and all...gn looks great as long as its a PDA and not a phone


----------



## originaldobo

Just sent my gnex back for a RAZR and I have to say I like the light skin of blur and with ics around the corner this can only get better!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## nicaragüense

I walked into vzw to replace my Thunderbolt (RIP).. The guy said they were getting the nexus phones back because of signal issues. Quick look on the forums confirmed his info. Decision made. MAXX IT IS. Gonna miss the tbolt though but they didnt have one to give me on the spot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nmyeti

I am in this same spot. I just got the wife a Razor as a replacement for her droid charge that has been a huge pile of junk. I am about to be on my 4th Nexus (when fedex delivers it) and i am so tired of the issues. I love the screen, like ICS, but hate that it is only truly useful on wifi.

I just think i am going to really miss the ability to fastboot myself out of almost any jam... If my latest Nexus is also a pile of poo, i'm done with Samsung.


----------



## jroc74

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> When I switched to the MAXX my signal issues disappeared. Its a night and day difference between the two phones. *And I didn't have to exchange my phone three times to get a good one.* First MAXX and its solid. Same with my wife's OG RAZR.


I wont repeat much of whats been said. I agree with most everything everyone has said in favor of the RAZR, Maxx.

But this right here....speaks volumes. And I'm not even talking about just the G Nex...but my Rezound too. Every phone has issues. I believe every LTE phone on Verizon can have data issues. But I havent had as many phone and data issues with my RAZR as I have with my Rezound and the G Nex when I had it.

When talking about these phones...I try to always say my RAZR was the least annoying LTE phone I had on Verizon. It has/had data ssues...but not nearly as bad as other phones I had.

All I know is whether its quality control, hardware or software... all phones arent created equal. And if phone A doesnt perform or work in places phone B does....somethings up with that phone.

I live n work in a weak reception area...so for me thats always gonna be what I focus on. Reception and battery life. Everything else comes 2nd for me.


----------



## nmyeti

jroc74 said:


> When talking about these phones...I try to always say my RAZR was the least annoying LTE phone I had on Verizon. It has/had data ssues...but not nearly as bad as other phones I had.


The fact that the Razr is the "least annoying" LTE phone on Verizon says a lot about how crappy their LTE service is in the real world. I'm tired of the LTE beta test. It would be nice to get the phones and network to a point of maturity where you don't even notice the connectivity issues. Verizon's 3G was pretty awesome for this back in the day. Their 4G leaves a lot to be desired. I'm ready to switch carriers.


----------



## jroc74

nmyeti said:


> The fact that the Razr is the "least annoying" LTE phone on Verizon says a lot about how crappy their LTE service is in the real world. I'm tired of the LTE beta test. It would be nice to get the phones and network to a point of maturity where you don't even notice the connectivity issues. Verizon's 3G was pretty awesome for this back in the day. Their 4G leaves a lot to be desired. I'm ready to switch carriers.


I remember hearing how 3G was flaky when it first launched too. XP was considered as bad as Vista.....until Service Pak updates. Now XP is considered on of MS's more stable OS's.

If Verizon's LTE is a headache...try Sprint's Wimax. And if Verizon's LTE is bad...that says alot about the RAZR as a phone.

But I feel ya. I have a PS Vita...and its gets way better reception in my apt than any smartphone I had on Verizon, 3G and 4G phones. I kinda knew by a lil experiment I did last year with co workers phones. So I may be switching to AT&T. Not because of LTE, but for overall better service.


----------



## nmyeti

In Verizon's defense, i could have cared less about data speed or connection when their 3G launched.My wife's Razr will be here today. I'll play with it this weekend and if i have any problems with my 4th GN at least i'll know what i'm getting into with the Razr.

I am strongly thinking about paying the ETF and moving my 4 lines away from VZW.


----------



## dakoop

I had a nexus for six months and loved it. Until I went on vacation and had no signal. Notched to big red and got a maxx and couldn't be happier. Signal its so much better. Battery actually works. Blur, in my opinion is barter than aosp

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea

Just ordered a Maxx to replace my wife's stolen DX2. She is pretty excited...a friend at her work has one and when I sent an email to her suggesting the Maxx as a replacement for the DX2, she tried his out and really liked it.

Any issues/peculiarities that I need to know about in advance? *Everything* that isn't perfect about the phone will automatically be my fault, so I want to be prepared. ;-)

And please tell me that the Razr doesn't suffer from the Google Music skipping/glitching that the DX2 did. <eek!>

Thanks.


----------



## jroc74

Redflea said:


> Just ordered a Maxx to replace my wife's stolen DX2. She is pretty excited...a friend at her work has one and when I sent an email to her suggesting the Maxx as a replacement for the DX2, she tried his out and really liked it.
> 
> Any issues/peculiarities that I need to know about in advance? *Everything* that isn't perfect about the phone will automatically be my fault, so I want to be prepared. ;-)
> 
> And please tell me that the Razr doesn't suffer from the Google Music skipping/glitching that the DX2 did. <eek!>
> 
> Thanks.


Dont know about Google Music....dont use it much, if at all. Issues, as fair as I can be:

RAZR has a blueish, greenish tint. Only really noticable next to a phone like the Rezound...or a phone with an LCD screen. Greenish when the brightness is lowered. Bluish when on higher brightness settings on white pages.

Black splotches in dark, dim rooms and all black screens or black areas of the screen. Its an Amoled thing...my PS Vita has it too, some G nex users see it too.

No LTE phone on Verizon is perfect in the data connection dept. Just know this going in. I do feel the RAZR has been the more reliable, less annoying...lol.

Think thats all I know for now. And those issues vary from phone to phone, screen to screen. I have seen better and worse screens than my RAZR. And my Vita looks alot worse than my RAZR. Anymore I come across or remember will post it.


----------



## Redflea

jroc74 said:


> Dont know about Google Music....dont use it much, if at all. Issues, as fair as I can be:
> 
> RAZR has a blueish, greenish tint. Only really noticable next to a phone like the Rezound...or a phone with an LCD screen. Greenish when the brightness is lowered. Bluish when on higher brightness settings on white pages.
> 
> Black splotches in dark, dim rooms and all black screens or black areas of the screen. Its an Amoled thing...my PS Vita has it too, some G nex users see it too.
> 
> No LTE phone on Verizon is perfect in the data connection dept. Just know this going in. I do feel the RAZR has been the more reliable, less annoying...lol.
> 
> Think thats all I know for now. And those issues vary from phone to phone, screen to screen. I have seen better and worse screens than my RAZR. And my Vita looks alot worse than my RAZR. Anymore I come across or remember will post it.


Thanks...I don't think she'll even notice the screen issues, she is pretty blind to those types of things. I had our TV screen calibrated, and a friend came over and asked if I had gotten a new TV. My wife didn't notice any difference. Same when I replaced a mis-matched set of generic speakers/subwoofer w/a nice matched RBH setup. She is blissfully unaware of high fidelity. 

She already has crummy reception at work w/her previous two smartphones, and I expect the Razr will be as good as the DX2 at least.


----------



## nmyeti

In my last 4 calls with the Nexus all of them ended in one-way audio where the other person couldn't hear me. I documented the calls with "### send" This morning i got the 4.0.4 software update. the next 3 calls ended in one way audio. I called Verizon and they swapped my nexus for a maxx. It will be here Tuesday. I'll miss the Nexus, but i'm tired of having a phone that doesn't work as a phone.


----------



## 2302jason

Can somebody tell me how they were able to swap the Nexus for the Maxx? The battery is pissing me off already but I don't want to go through 5 replacements in order to finally get the Maxx. Please help me out here!


----------



## Ratzinc

Try your local craigslist and have a Verizon rep make sure you get to keep your manufacturers warranty....that's what I did.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twindragons187

2302jason said:


> Can somebody tell me how they were able to swap the Nexus for the Maxx? The battery is pissing me off already but I don't want to go through 5 replacements in order to finally get the Maxx. Please help me out here!


Just keep calling and bugging them about getting the maxx. I went through 4 gnex until they finally gave in. Now I have a maxx and loving it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives

I have been carrying Samsung Android devices since the Fascinate came out, then the Charge.....was looking at the GNex but about a week ago I upgraded my wifes Droid X to the Razr Maxx and I am blown away with the quality and battery life. Not that Samsung quality is bad, it's actually lighter and in some ways better, but even all bloated and loaded down her Maxx makes my Charge with custom kernel and rom feel like a slug. My Charge screen is much better but the Maxx screen isn't so terrible, more like the Charge was just that good. To see the Maxx getting ICS soon and all the development....and watching the Charge go stale in the development area.....oh and by the way, they are having a Fathers Day promotion, $100 off any Motorola 4G phone....plus my $30 NE2 grandfathered credit means I get a new Maxx for $70.....no brainer for me


----------



## nmyeti

I wouldn't say that the Charge screen is all that much better, but the Gnex screen is quite a bit nicer. I wish i could get a 720p screen on the razr maxx


----------



## neyenlives

nmyeti said:


> I wouldn't say that the Charge screen is all that much better, but the Gnex screen is quite a bit nicer. I wish i could get a 720p screen on the razr maxx


Nicer than the Razr was what I was saying. The Charge actually is the only non-pentile SAMOLED screen yielding device between the three devices. So while it has a lower ppi than the Nexus it doesn't have a pentile based screen.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ratzinc

The real question now is choosing between the gs3 or the Maxx.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nmyeti

I've had a charge, a nexus and a razr in my hands at the same time. I have owned all 3. The charge screen is nice, but not so much as to be a big issue next to the razr. I do a lot of ebook reading on my phone, and the text on the razr is quite a bit worse than the nexus (which is by far the best of the 3). For me the screen on the nexus, even pentile, is a lot better than the razr or the charge. The screen on the razr is really the biggest thing i am not sure i'll be able to live with long term. Everything else i think will make me happy and hopefully it will be much better as a phone than the nexus.


----------



## nmyeti

Ratzinc said:


> The real question now is choosing between the gs3 or the Maxx.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'm in this boat since I've had such terrible luck with GN. I have a Maxx on the way to replace my GN, but i depending on the reviews, i may sell it and pick up the GS3. My reluctance is that i am not convinced that samsung can do proper radio code and as nice as the phone is for smart tasks, it still need to work as a phone from time to time.


----------



## sprovo

Getting a maxx to replace my nexus in the mail tomorrow. Couldn't take like 6 phones I went through and the poor signal and data drops.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisjm00

sprovo said:


> Getting a maxx to replace my nexus in the mail tomorrow. Couldn't take like 6 phones I went through and the poor signal and data drops.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same here. My Maxx is coming today. Terrible cell reception coupled with data drops and random reboots was enough. No matter what I tried, I couldn't get the phone to be reliable for what I really needed it to be, a communications device. Yes, I will probably miss the screen on the GNex, but I could tolerate my Bionic screen I had prior to the Nexus, and from what I understand the Razr screen is much better, so I don't think it will be all that bad. All day battery, Moto radios, and an upgrade to ICS (hopefully) this month is a good package deal if you ask me. And the fact that I signed a new two year agreement has me locked into unlimited data for 2 more years is a pretty nice bonus.


----------



## Redflea

Wife's Maxx arrived yesterday. Overall it's a very nice phone, fast and not too big or too heavy. She is very happy with it. Definitely feels like a step up from the DX2...I haven't checked to see how much in the Maxx is new/different from the DX2, but it (the Maxx) just looks/feels better and faster. The Maxx screen is lacking compared to the Nexus, but if you aren't doing regular side-by-side compares I think it would be something you'd get used to and forget about after a while.

One odd thing - the HD dock that we received with it doesn't fit the phone properly - when you line up the power and HDMI connectors there is a gap between the bottom edge of the phone and the dock, about 1/8" or more. If I just plug the phone into the connectors the phone actually hangs from them w/out touching the base of the dock, suspended in the air from the connectors. I put in a couple of felt pads to make up for the gap, and have asked if this is normal w/the dock, or (I'm assuming) we got a lemon.


----------



## sprovo

Are they sending you a new one or a like new. I think I'm getting a like new.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea

Any replacement is almost always a refurb, unless they are out of stock. That's unlikely at this point.


----------



## tpags

I too am getting a Maxx to replace the Gnex due to poor or lack of signal. Several replacements and same issue. I'm gonna be sad to see it go but I need a working phone. One that I don't have to reboot or toggle airplane mode to get data to come back when I'm even getting data. 
And mine is gonna be a CLN replacement. They wouldn't budge on a brand new one.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisjm00

So after last night and this morning so far, I can say a few things. The super amoled screen on here is pretty nice, leaps and bounds above the Bionic in terms of quality. Yes it's pentile, but I don't notice it anywhere near as much as the Bionic. Probably because on the Bionic it always felt to me like...the screen was crawling if that makes any sense. However, even though the screen blows away the Bionic screen, if you are looking at a black image in a relatively dark room, you may notice some black blotches. It is only there in certain situations, and from what I understand, it is a common thing on the Razr. Correct me if I'm wrong on that.

Signal. Enough can't be said about the radio on this guy. At my desk before, with the Nexus, I couldn't even hold 1 bar of 3G most of the time, I would have no signal bars, and it would jump between 3G and 1X. I get 2-3 bars now consistently and it holds 4G consistently. The build quality is also way above the GNex. The Nexus didn't really feel cheap, but it wasn't a phone I would hold and go "This is a high quality device". I feel like I can say that about the Maxx.Overall i'm a very happy customer now.

So those are the reasons I chose the Maxx. Radio, build quality, and oh yeah...the battery.


----------



## sprovo

I have to agree on all that. after 12 hours the only bad thing is the black blotches and I could live with that. I saw them on my nexus. With the nexus, I would get 0-1 bar of service in my house. Now i'm always getting 3-5 with 4g in some spots in my house.

Build quality is great like you said. And the battery from the short timei had the phone is amazing. I had 4 hour screen on time down to 60% full brightness on. Wifi on but my nexus would never.

i'm still on stock build the phone came with and just rooted it. I want ICS so bad but I hear an update is close and the ones you can flash do not sound promising.

so far im very happy with it. I'm always on the hunt for cool phone cases and haven't found any yet. I bought the sedeio active yesterday on Amazon prime and some screen protectors from ebay

P.s. I also hate the bloat









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisjm00

sprovo said:


> I have to agree on all that. after 12 hours the only bad thing is the black blotches and I could live with that. I saw them on my nexus. With the nexus, I would get 0-1 bar of service in my house. Now i'm always getting 3-5 with 4g in some spots in my house.
> 
> Build quality is great like you said. And the battery from the short timei had the phone is amazing. I had 4 hour screen on time down to 60% full brightness on. Wifi on but my nexus would never.
> 
> i'm still on stock build the phone came with and just rooted it. *I want ICS so bad but I hear an update is close and the ones you can flash do not sound promising*.
> 
> so far im very happy with it. I'm always on the hunt for cool phone cases and haven't found any yet. I bought the sedeio active yesterday on Amazon prime and some screen protectors from ebay
> 
> P.s. I also hate the bloat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


In my experience they aren't worth flashing. I'm not saying this is a fact, and YMMV, but the one or two builds I flashed last night had no data service on them. Maybe there are some steps I neglected to read that applied to after the rom was done flashing, but I want it to work out of the box. That's why I bought the Maxx. The stock build is fine, even this version of MotoBlur isn't bad. If reports are accurate from Cnet, we will have an official release of ICS in about a week. Not to change the subject, but this will be the first OTA i've accepted in well over a year and a half, minus the Nexus OTA. As long as i'm running the stock build of GB, even if it's rooted, the update should still take right? Assuming I have the stock recovery installed which I do.


----------



## Redflea

Agree w/USAF's comments...the blur on this phone is not a problem as far as I've seen from playing w/my wife's phone a bit, and GB runs just fine, with the OTA sounding like it's very close, I see no need to flash anything on her phone at the moment.

The Maxx is quite fast, the blur isn't intrusive/annoying, and everything seems to work quite well. If not for the screen (which is good but still bothers me after using my Nexus) I'd strongly consider getting one for myself as well. The battery life, radio, speaker volume/clarity, solid build, etc., are all top-notch. This is the first Moto phone I've liked as much as I liked my OG Droid back a few years ago when this all started.


----------



## Soymasloco

I had the galaxy nexus and while it was a good phone the razr maxx has an awesome battery life i have yet to run it out even using nonstop all day.


----------



## Redflea

The Razr HD, due later this summer, will be the perfect Razr (or so it seems). Assuming the new high res screen meets expectations, that will check off the one minor issue I have w/the phone (aside from locked bootloader).


----------



## drtechy

Redflea said:


> The Razr HD, due later this summer, will be the perfect Razr (or so it seems). Assuming the new high res screen meets expectations, that will check off the one minor issue I have w/the phone (aside from locked bootloader).


With these small screens is a better screen really all that much better. I barely notice differences between all the different phones these days. They all look great. IDK, to me giving up the razr maxx for the HD seems pointless. Doesn't offer any new features or anything. Hell the only reason I even went to a razr maxx was for the battery life and the fact I had cracked my screen on my old phone. I had a thunderbolt before, and functionality wise they weren't any different until I flashed ICS to my razr. Even then it doesn't really "do" anything more than the thunderbolt did.


----------



## Redflea

The HD will have the same (or larger? Can't remember) battery that the Maxx does, so you really aren't giving anything up, other than possibly a little battery life depending on the type of screen in the HD.

I agree w/your comments from the perspective that it's a subjective issue...w/out my meddling my wife is perfectly happy w/the screen on her Maxx. I see subtle issues, for example the clarity of text while scrolling, that I don't see on my GNexus and bother me. I also played some videos side-by-side on her phone and mine, and they do look better on my phone. My wife is going to swap to the HD if it comes out during her 90 day exchange period at Costco. If not, she'll stick w/the Maxx and be fine. Either phone is fine, just depends on what floats your boat.


----------



## droid2drummer

Flea...What's up? I really need one thing..True hd without pentile..and I know why we are using lentils on the amoled phones. The gnex and razr were both hit with pentile but the gnex looks a bit less of the two on terms of seeing the pixel edge. The reason they chose pentile was because of the life...I would've taken my chances...LOL Good to see you on here bro
Used to tear it up on the D2 threads..lol
Edit... Text prediction gets on my nerves.. type pentile and you get beans.. LOL lentils..
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

